# New Here-Help me id this mantis



## guscr78 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi to all, 1st time posting here, so here's my quick intro: I'm a software eng. from Costa Rica who loves insects in general, photography and music. My favorite insect has always been the mantis(d).

I found a small one in my house but I'm not sure if it's native or if it came in my luggage in a recent trip to the beach since I've never seen mantids near my house.

Here're some pics:












It measures just 1cm. Not sure if it's like a dwarf mantis or a nymph of some other species. Any ideas? I basically want to know what it is to be able to take care of it better in regards to temperature and stuff.

Cheers,

Gus


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 28, 2015)

it looks like some sort of bark mantis? http://s136.photobucket.com/user/Paul_Bollinger/media/Picture116.jpg.html

And it has wing buds so should be just a nymph not a small adult


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2015)

Welcome.

It is a nymph. No idea what species but it is neat looking. Great pic.


----------



## kingmantissupply09 (Jan 28, 2015)

Its could possibly be a bark mantis or new species of moss mantis in its nymph stage. I would keep it and post pics of it at each instar. Ill admit it looks really cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 28, 2015)

I think it is Pseudomiopteryx sp. Maybe Pseudomiopteryx infuscata but it looks a bit different from infuscata.


----------



## dmina (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry I can't help with the Id... I agree... it looks really cool...nice find... Keep us updated please


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 29, 2015)

Some awesome photos with wicked details, very nice. Funny a pet that sought you out, sounds like you have a loyal pet.



Others have voiced their identity opinions of your mantis, something I'm not cut out for, so i won't try.

Also greetings Gus and welcome to the forum


----------



## guscr78 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all, he/she molted last night, I'll try to get some new pics today  

Must be on an aphid feeding frenzy at the moment...


----------



## LAME (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh she's wicked! =)

OH! and welcome to the forum.


----------



## guscr78 (Jan 29, 2015)

I think it might in fact be a female Pseudomiopteryx sp, after seeing some pics online. (Please correct me if I'm wrong on the gender)

Anyway, here's how she's looking after last night's molting, not sure if it did her any favors aesthetically lol, but my "adoptive father" love is unconditional:











Here's the leftover skin:


----------



## MantidBro (Jan 29, 2015)

guscr78 said:


> I think it might in fact be a female Pseudomiopteryx sp, after seeing some pics online. (Please correct me if I'm wrong on the gender)
> 
> Anyway, here's how she's looking after last night's molting:
> 
> Here's the leftover skin:


Awesome!!

It DOES definitely look female


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 29, 2015)

welcome, she is really unique looking, keep up with letting us see her final result.


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 29, 2015)

now I am more sure that it is Pseudomiopteryx infuscata


----------



## guscr78 (Mar 10, 2015)

She decided to...... lay eggs!?? It's probably just an unfertilized eggs sac though

Anyway, now I'm 1000% sure that my Pseudomiopteryx is female


----------



## LAME (Mar 10, 2015)

That's awesome!


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 10, 2015)

It is safe to assume female.  

Might be worth trying to incubate her ooth even though you caught her as nymph - perhaps the ootheca will hatch from parthenogenesis. Even if they don't hatch all you wasted is putting them in a container and occasionally misting it. Many species can have ooths hatch from parthenogenesis, even the common Mantis religiosa.


----------



## mantiseater (Mar 10, 2015)

Gime Gime Gime!!!!


----------



## dmina (Mar 10, 2015)

LOL... My guess is also female!


----------



## sgtkeens (Mar 11, 2015)

That's so cool! I've never heard of nymphs laying ooths.


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 11, 2015)

sgtkeens said:


> That's so cool! I've never heard of nymphs laying ooths.


It's not a nymph, it molted to adult before laying the ooth.


----------



## sgtkeens (Mar 11, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> It's not a nymph, it molted to adult before laying the ooth.


I guess I didn't read thoroughly enough.


----------

